# Finally made my own test.



## Nattydread (Mar 5, 2014)

Made test e 250mg/ml. It was a lot easier than I thought it would be. I used the calculator on Basskiller site. And used a lot of info that you kind brothers have posted here through out the years. Just wanted to thank you all for sharing your experience and helping a kitchen rookie out.


----------



## adam soza (Mar 5, 2014)

Good job bro!


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 5, 2014)

Make sure to test it on your dog or cat hahaha


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh now that's nice.   Gives a great sense of pride doest it!


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 6, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Oh now that's nice.   Gives a great sense of pride doest it!



Your 100% right. When I was done I took a couple steps back and just looked at them pretty lil vials like a proud father. Lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol,  this ain't your mama's kitchen!


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 6, 2014)

Hahahaha^^^^^^. 
True that.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 6, 2014)

I used syringes to fill vials. Man! My fingers were sore...


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks good bro! Congrats!


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks bro. I'm already thinking of what's gonna be next.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 6, 2014)

Feels good completing your first experiment.  And the syringe cramps are a PITA


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey Natty,  do you want me to make you one of these?  Meet the Eazy-ject 2000!


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 6, 2014)

I gonna have to get me one of them!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been thinking more and more about doing this as of late but the old lady said absolutely not in our house so it would have to be done somewhere else and then u introduce driving around with a lab in ur vehicle to a hotel or wherever. Good looking stuff right there


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 6, 2014)

I explained to wifey how much money I would be saving. So she was more than ok with it.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Hey Natty,  do you want me to make you one of these?  Meet the Eazy-ject 2000!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12865




Do want.  How to make??? 
Is this DIY?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes it is.   Very easy to make.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm heading to lowes tomorrow to pick one up. What you use to cut notch with?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 7, 2014)

Back up Natty!   Little more than that.   The other end gets removed and a washer welded on with a hole the size of your barrel gets welded on.  Grind a groove wide enough for the barrel to slip in.  Paint of course for the final touch. I will make you one if you like.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 7, 2014)

How much?
And will it fit a 20cc syringe fully drawn?


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 7, 2014)

I use my phone to view site and couldn't see the detail. That is some work that needs to be done. I'm gonna give it the Ol college try first Magnus. Once I mess it up I'll hit you up on your offer.lol 
Thanks Magnus


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 7, 2014)

Nattydread said:


> I use my phone to view site and couldn't see the detail. That is some work that needs to be done. I'm gonna give it the Ol college try first Magnus. Once I mess it up I'll hit you up on your offer.lol
> Thanks Magnus



Just let me know,  I'll be more than happy to help. Works great for seo injections as well.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 7, 2014)

Super....  A new Martha Stewert has been born..


----------



## joshck77 (Mar 7, 2014)

thats pretty sweet... im a lazy bastard tho ill stick to bottle tops lol







Magnus82 said:


> Hey Natty,  do you want me to make you one of these?  Meet the Eazy-ject 2000!
> 
> View attachment 12865


----------



## vpiedu (Mar 7, 2014)

looks good bro! gives me the old itch...

VP


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks V


----------



## Trump40 (Mar 8, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Feels good completing your first experiment.  And the syringe cramps are a PITA



Get the vacuum filters!!  :headbang:


----------



## Trump40 (Mar 8, 2014)

Brew it up!  only way to get the best


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 8, 2014)

Diesel808 said:


> Get the vacuum filters!!  :headbang:




I do use those.  It's filling up vials after wards that sucks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 8, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> I do use those.  It's filling up vials after wards that sucks.



But why?  Thats the money shot .... :naughty1:


----------



## Trump40 (Mar 10, 2014)

Are you guys using 60+cc syringes....
The big ass syringes with 18gauge and you get sore fingers???

Damn, you must be brewing for the Russian Olympic team!!
Might be time to invest some of that money into an automated production LMAO!


my fingers hurt - YouTube


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 10, 2014)

I use a 20cc syringe.  With 18g.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 11, 2014)

I started with a 60ml and switched to 5ml syringes. Made it a lil easier.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2014)

Undercover pic of natty at work..:headbang:


----------



## Slate23 (Mar 11, 2014)

How long did it take you to brew this up from set up to finished product?


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Undercover pic of natty at work..:headbang:



Lmfao!


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 11, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> How long did it take you to brew this up from set up to finished product?



Took me a lil under 4 hrs. The bulk of that time was filling vials.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2014)

Did u wear one of these natty to keep hair out of vials?:lightbulb:


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 12, 2014)

Damn! Gonna need one for next time.
It's fashionable and safety gear!


----------

